# Chubz is on a roll... Again!!!



## DOZER (Sep 30, 2007)

I came home from work to a 1/4 mile crater that used to be my neighborhood! It seems my house was at the center of the hit. There was alll these government types poking around asking all kinds of questions. Just when it looked like I was going to jail I discovered the cause and once they saw what it was they left without a word. Seems they have seen this before.

Several very choice sticks, some mints to keep me smelling pretty a Harley pen for me to do all my paperwork with and a Fort Worth HD pin.

Thanks Mitch I just dont know what else to say...


----------



## drscholl14 (Oct 14, 2006)

Wow, look at all those cigars!!!! Pepin's too!!! I wish they would sell those up here.....Nice hit!


----------



## smokinj (Jan 16, 2008)

Holy $hit man. Chubz is like the Energizer-bunny....He Keeps going and going and going.....:lol:


----------



## Tha Criddler (Jul 26, 2007)

Chubz is just sick in the head....in a good way.


----------



## Stogie (Feb 13, 2007)

That is one heck of a bomb. It must have made a loud sound when it hit! Great stuff for a great guy from a great guy!


----------



## Sea Jay (Jan 28, 2008)

That Anejo is nice. I like the Harley pen. I was born and grew up in Daytona Beach, FL. I spent most of my youth around motorcycles and bikers! 

Enjoy the smokes.

CJ


----------



## Webmeister (Jun 12, 2007)

A boatload of primo sticks there Mitchell - great bombage on the Dozer!


----------



## DOZER (Sep 30, 2007)

My job is only two mile from my house. I thought I heard thunder but wrote it off. 
Can you believe its 2 1/2 hours later and I'm still staring at them on my desk.


----------



## Clavery88 (Feb 1, 2008)

What A bomb


----------



## mrgatorman (Mar 23, 2007)

Holy cow...theres a bomb...nice work.


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

True to form something told me Chubz was not going to let these guys rest--haH!--Nicely planned Chubz--some very nice selection of smokes also I might add!


----------



## Doogie (Oct 15, 2007)

very nice chubz. mike has been very active lately. he neede a good smak:brick:down


----------



## sofaman (Jun 20, 2007)

Good work Chubz, Thats one allstar line up!!!


----------



## howland1998 (Dec 17, 2007)

Holy Crap, What a lineup!!!


----------



## Habana-cl (Nov 7, 2007)

SWEET MAN what a hit. Enjoy those bad boys. Flint


----------



## Lighthouse (Sep 5, 2007)

Very nice Chubz, an outstanding line-up indeed!


----------



## Wingfan13-cl (Apr 30, 2007)

If I could dream up a bomb that I would like to be taken out by....that would be it. WOW....nice hit. I dont think there is a single cigar in that one that I dont love.


----------



## htown (Jan 31, 2008)

Very nice hit!!!


----------



## mhlatke (Oct 13, 2007)

DAMN! Chubz just shows no mercy! Phenomenal smackdown!:dribble:


----------



## mitro-cl (Jul 5, 2007)

Thats the kind of bomb that makes you just sit there and shake your head with your chin on the floor. Wicked hit!


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

wow awsome


----------



## silentjon (Apr 19, 2007)

That is a great line-up of cigars!! Nice Hit!


----------



## FunkyCold5 (May 15, 2007)

Dude, I just got a chubz looking at those sticks! Is that wrong?


----------



## poriggity-cl (Feb 8, 2008)

MMMM Anejo and VSG!!!
Scott


----------



## Bigfoot (Jun 25, 2007)

very nice chubz! Very nice indeed!


----------



## patefengreen (Sep 27, 2007)

Another notch in Chubz' belt!


----------



## Petite_Flavored_Sweetie (Feb 5, 2008)

that is freakin wonderful!


----------



## Deuce Da Masta (Dec 4, 2006)

awesome hit. i think i see pepin lanceros again! Man i might have to go get some. I heard those are fantastic!


----------



## chip1922 (Jan 13, 2008)

Now thats a bomb everyone would love


----------



## Matt257 (Jan 3, 2008)

Awesome hit Chubz!! They look very tasty :dribble:


----------



## robisjebus (Feb 5, 2008)

hey chubz, i thought that package was supposed to come to my house!!!


----------



## shrtcrt (Jan 29, 2006)

This guy is unstoppable! Excellent selection. I swear he has a walk in humidor in his house!


----------

